# Bowtech Limb BUSTED



## lunghit

here we go again


----------



## railbird

This should be a long one. I'm gonna get a drink and some popcorn.


----------



## T-LaBee

*Post the name*

Post the name of the bow shop with a phone number so anyone can call him...


----------



## Dens228

Maybe he should learn how to press a bow..


----------



## lunghit

Dens228 said:


> Maybe he should learn how to press a bow..


LOL


----------



## Big Country

Not taking any sides here.....but you would have to be a first class moron to be able to split a limb through the axle holes by putting it in a press? 

I take that back....you may have to be a genious to do that.:wink:


----------



## Tim/OH

*here we go again....lol*

:moviecorn 







Tim


----------



## Hagerty Hollow

Oh boy here we go AGAIN. I wonder where this one will go????????


----------



## BradleyP

I doubt this thread will go far before its locked.


----------



## bigrackHack

Sorry, but your post count is too low to bash Bowtech at this time.


----------



## THEMan1976

*Post count is growing*

Guys, please don't get the lynch mob for this one. I have yet to see an answer to the question. I haven't heard of any limb problems, and alot of the archers around here shoot them. Couldn't tell ya whats happening. Anyone have any clues?


----------



## archerer

I will answer you question. I have a bowtech allegiance and I am on set number 3. The bottom limb keeps busting. I think it was the press the shop was using. I have bought a sure loc x press and has not happened yet.


----------



## Myk

> There was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that looked like kindling for firewood.


I'm not a Bowtech fan and I can't stand the way the Bowtech fans jump on people with limb problems, but even I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Like The Angel

I would like to know what press he is using, like most people that have had limb problems, it's been with there bow press.


----------



## i_arch_360

I'm still waiting for the name and phone number for the shop....


----------



## TributeHunter09

railbird said:


> This should be a long one. I'm gonna get a drink and some popcorn.



already did... :beer:hold on lets see how many i can get........................ :boxing: :tea: :gossip: :lalala: :ranger:


----------



## dunk50

*Jumping*

No ones jumping. The 4th post was, what was the name of the shop? Where are the photos of this pile of kindling wood? Anyone with any brand loyalty would ask for proof. So where is the proof? Once in a while someone comes on here, nocks a product (stirs the pot) and then sits back and watches the fireworks, and there are plenty of those willing to light the fuses.


----------



## bigrackHack

i_arch_360 said:


> I'm still waiting for the name and phone number for the shop....



Why post the number of the shop? So every guy on the internet with a chip on his shoulder can telephone the owner and call him a liar? Screw that. Some things break. Let it go.


----------



## i_arch_360

Thats exactly the reason. Its not about brand loyalty though, its very obvious that this site is full of people who just like to pick an arguement. Ya know if this guy is telling the truth, that really sucks for him. I'm sure he spent alot of money on that bow. Its too bad the other idiots have to screw it up for him.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Pics would do some justice.................*

"post up or shut up", is the way I see it. 
THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE I see posts about Bowtech limbs so often and I am a member of at least 5 other sites. 
Don't get me wrong, I do own a Bowtech but I am not a Fanatic or Bowtech junkie....
If its a real limb break,l crack or fracture, then it is. 
For every post about breaks on here that I have saw there has been only one or two with pics or even evidence that it really happened. Fact is some of these posts if you read them and had a lil common sense, would make you wonder...
And yes me posting this, just brings this issue back to the top for more bashing......


----------



## Doc

*BowTech Dealer Question?*

My question is, doesn't the dealer have to send the broken limbs to BowTech to get the new ones? If they don't, one could order enough limbs for kindling I suppose. If they do, why does he have all those limbs piled up and not sent back?


----------



## Dens228

Now that wouldn't make for a very good "story" would it?? 



Doc said:


> My question is, doesn't the dealer have to send the broken limbs to BowTech to get the new ones? If they don't, one could order enough limbs for kindling I suppose. If they do, why does he have all those limbs piled up and not sent back?


----------



## ngurb

*Archery Talk ?? more like Bowtech talk!*

I think with the new server it should have come with a new name...
Bowtech Talk. That's all that's on this site anymore. Why strother is gone, why limbs break, twist this cable or Bammm, timing dots, cam lean.... can't people just shoot what they like and leave everyone else alone.


----------



## Hagerty Hollow

Lots of Bowtech talk means lots of people shooting bowtech!:wink:


----------



## todd s

i don't shoot bowtech... does that make me a bad person???


----------



## ZA206

*Happened to me...*

My 2005 Allegiance top limb cracked in the EXACT same fashion. I have no idea how many shots I put through it with the cracked limb, b/c it was the outboard tip, that I never saw while holding the bow. My groups started getting goofy one day and I decided to look the bow over.... found the crack and almost pissed on myself. Thank God it had the limb tip reinforcement rivet/stud. That rivet is all that kept it from blowing on me.

With that said, Bowtech went above and beyond to make it better and it was an absoloute TACK DRIVER and I wish I'd never sold it. I liked the way they handled the situation so much, I decided to buy a MAX-4 LEFTY Tribute, sight unseen!

Don't be a "hater" if someone comes on here to post up an issue with their bow. I think the 2005 Bowtech's did have issues with limbs.... that's a fact jack. Again though.... I wish I'd never have sold my Allegiance. 

-ZA



mdewitt71 said:


> "post up or shut up", is the way I see it.
> THIS IS THE ONLY PLACE I see posts about Bowtech limbs so often and I am a member of at least 5 other sites.
> Don't get me wrong, I do own a Bowtech but I am not a Fanatic or Bowtech junkie....
> If its a real limb break,l crack or fracture, then it is.
> For every post about breaks on here that I have saw there has been only one or two with pics or even evidence that it really happened. Fact is some of these posts if you read them and had a lil common sense, would make you wonder...
> And yes me posting this, just brings this issue back to the top for more bashing......


----------



## ILarcher10

I'm new here, does this happen often?


----------



## studbuck

*Bow tuning?*

Think I will take my tuning questions to a different place if this is what help is.


----------



## Doc

StudBuck and ILArcher don't judge the entire site on this thread. Some times people take it personal if an individual has a problem with his/her bow. The reality is every manufacturer has defects from Mercedes Benz to BowTech. The BowTech limb problems threads are some times innocent in nature and other times people stirring the pot. They are best to avoid. If you don't believe this is a great sight, post a general archery/tuning/hunting question and see how much and the quality of help you receive.
Stick around it's worth it.


----------



## studbuck

Thanks Doc! I will give it a chance before jumping to conclusions..


----------



## Hemingway

There is a LOT of people out there that have no business pressing or working on a bow. The problem is, most of these people work at pro shops....

Not saying that was the case here, but I definitely think it is a major factor when parallel limbs go...


----------



## Ottoslanding

I get the feeling it is supposed to be something like this:


:deadhorse 



I'm new here and have no loyalty to any bow manufacturer but I understand the Ford vs Chevy type of loyalty.


:fencing: 



I really enjoyed the thread.


:clap2: 



I'd hate to see someone get hurt by one of these limbs snapping off at full draw. That would really suck.



:brick: 



Otto


:aero: Aloha from Honolulu :cool2:


----------



## BlackKnight81

*Look at my screen name.*

That should say it all. I shoot the BlackKnight Dually. I am shooting righ tnow with a small crack in the limb. It runs about 4 inches along the limb. It is just the very top layer, I have been shooting it that way for 6 months! My shooting hasen't suffered and I haven't noticed any drops in my scores. No one old enough to die has been hurt by some shrappnel from a blown up limb as of yet and I shoot any where between 150 to 450 arrows everyday. I just wanted to say that and say I will always shoot BowTech. Other than that, how about those Yankees? Any one catch the under water basket weaving wrold championships on the boob tube?:wink:


----------



## Hemingway

BlackKnight81 said:


> No one old enough to die


:suspiciou


----------



## BlackKnight81

Dont ask, long story. Good Story, but long story.


----------



## Shooters Edge

*So many good ones to quote!*

I read this thread with great interest. We all know that the site is full of people with agendas of their own. But there is to many "Wise" folks on here to let it get by. There are so many great replies here to use as quotes that I couldn't fit them all here. We are Bowtech dealers. Sold a ton of bows. How many bad limbs. One! Old style limb bolt set up and customer had the limb bolts so tight he stripped one barrel nut and caused a center crack.

If you want to see how these guys ruin limbs on these new bows....including Switchbacks....Oh, now can we say that here?....Hand a bow to someone who really doesn't know what they are doing and have them put it in an old Apple Press, you know the ones that are in virtually every shop and garage. Just make sure they use their own bow.

Next day they will be on Archery Talk talking about their cruddy limbs!


----------



## Shooters Edge

*Just another thought...*



ngurb said:


> I think with the new server it should have come with a new name...
> Bowtech Talk. That's all that's on this site anymore. Why strother is gone, why limbs break, twist this cable or Bammm, timing dots, cam lean.... can't people just shoot what they like and leave everyone else alone.



As one famous old jockey said about the medias continous harrassment of him. "That's OK, they never pick on number 2" :wink:


----------



## Doc

Shooters Edge said:


> We are Bowtech dealers....


If you are a BT dealer, then please answer my above posted question. Do dealers have to ship back the "busted" limbs in order to get new ones to replace them?


----------



## BlackKnight81

Hemingway said it. How come all the idiots get the jobs at the pro shops?


----------



## indy242003

*Man!!!!!!!!!!!*

The limb did'nt get busted by the shop!!!!!!!!!! They have a 2 new apple presses with the jack on the side for VFT bows. Yes there are a pile of limbs sitting there where this has occured before. I've shot Bowtech's for the last 4 years. It's not like I said hey "their product sucks, don't buy it". This is my experience and I figured I would share so that everyone would take a second look at their limbs before they ruined thier chance of being on the cover of GQ magazine. That's all! I did'nt try to start a bashing thread here, because I hate those thing and refuse to get involved with them. Guys calm down and take a breath.


----------



## BlackKnight81

Hey, trust me I know all about the limbs stuff. Even if the limb was not brken by the shop that fine, but Hemingway has a good point. I work on my own bows because I am the only one around my neck of the woods that can get the job done right. So, yes I have the kimbs crak first hand. No I wont stop using their product. No, I don't think this will turn into a BowTech bashing thread. Yes, I think there are too many guys out there that are just a little touchy about the limb situation. Yes, I think that they need to calm down. But anyways, thats just what I think.:beer:


----------



## [email protected]

*The truth*

I have shot 2 Bowtechs and guess what? Not shooting them right now. They are at Bowtech HeadQuarters gettig checked out and hopefully upgraded to different bows. Black Knight =3 sets of limbs went to crap on me; Allegiance =1 set. 

I love all the uneducated brand claimers that state " I will only shoot Brand X"

Why limit yourself to one manufacturer? I will always have an open mind and will continue to shoot bowtech if the replacement they send me is up to par. 

Don't jump on a guy for telling the truth on a thread because guess what ........ ONE OF THESE DAYS THAT GUY WILL BE YOU.

Hey mdewitt71 heres is your picture buddy.


----------



## BlackKnight81

*Hey, Kilnbux*

I have shot enough different brands of bows to know what I like. If you like I can name them off for you. I say I will only shoot BowTech because I am educated. I know how other bows feel and they act in all different situations. I currently own a Golden Eagle Obsession '03, Jennings Speed Star, and a Hoyt Fastflite. I have shot the new Trykon, Switchback, Outback, Ovation, all of the Conquest series, Pro-Tecs, X-Tecs, Ultra-Tecs, Ultra-Elites, AR34, AR36, Typhoon, Scorpion, Primos STL, Vengeance, the entire Alpine Line, and many, many more. So just how many more would *YOU* like before you decide if I am educated or not, because frankly sir I just don't give a damn!!! I believe in the product I am backing and I am greatly offended by your remarks that I am uneducated.


----------



## spec

Still waiting for the name and number of the shop. Shouldn't be too hard to post if its legit. My first question will be why do you you just pile your limbs on the floor? Must be a big shop with that kind of room. So kindly post the number and we'll take it from there.


----------



## spec

There are 25 dealers in Indiana listed on their website. Just give us the name and town and we'll get the number. That shouldn't be too tough.


----------



## indy242003

*Name and Number?*

Why is it so important to have thier name and #? The bow is in Illinois not Indiana. I drive over an hour to have these guys take care of my issues and they are top notch. I'm not going to give you the name and number so that you can call them and say something that would not make me welcome in the shop any more. I had a Bowtech rep. e-mail me yesterday and I gave that info to him. Unless your going to fork out the money for the new limbs, I can't see where the bow being serviced is of any significance.


----------



## Viper69

I used to work in a bow shop for a couple of years and when there was any limb problems we had to send them back to the company to have them replaced. Now that wasn't Bowtech so I guess I shouldn't assume that they require the old ones to be sent in. What amazes me is that I have a Bowtech dealer only 10 minutes from my house and he has been selling Bowtechs for the past 4 years. I talked to him about this and he has not had any problems except for one bow that was shipped with a crack in the limb which was fixed by Bowtech of course. This shop sells tons of Bowtechs each year and I find it hard to believe that the shop mentioned in this post has a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that failed and the shop I go to has none. I can only imagine that it has to be the way that shop is pressing the bows. Remember not all pro shops have pros running them or people that understand what you can and cannot do with these parellel limb bows. Or maybe someone is just tring to get everyone fired up again!


----------



## indy242003

*Secondly!*

Why would I possibly post something "non-legit" about Bowtech. I have seen a Ferrari blow an engine, that did'nt comfort the guy who did it to know that someone out in the world thinks it's impossible to blow a Ferrari motor up. Come on man, It's not like I get any fame or fortune for a busted limb. Are they giving prizes out on AT for busted limbs? You want a good question to sleep on? What would possibly be in it for me to lie about it?


----------



## PA.JAY

> If you are a BT dealer, then please answer my above posted question. Do dealers have to ship back the "busted" limbs in order to get new ones to replace them?


 No i just ask my dealer the same question ! they send them out when the dealer calls for limbs. dealer can send them back when ever. 
BUT since everyone is busting limbs BUT ME I would suggest sending them back soon before the dealer get so many that he can't afford shipping charges !!:laugh:


----------



## Doc

PA.JAY said:


> No i just ask my dealer the same question ! they send them out when the dealer calls for limbs. dealer can send them back when ever.
> BUT since everyone is busting limbs BUT ME I would suggest sending them back soon before the dealer get so many that he can't afford shipping charges !!:laugh:


Thanks.


----------



## jamestheron

call this forum broke bowtech mountain


----------



## indy242003

*Awesome!*

I had a legitimate problem that I shared and I get heckled to death. No, I don't have pictures. I didn't think far enough ahead to grab a camera just because I was having my draw length changed. I don't find the Tech sexy at all. Yes, the limb is busted as I descibed and yes, there was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs sitting on the bench. I regret even posting this issue at all. There are about 4 other people on this thread that have had busted limbs, but somehow I guess they too are all liars and glory hounds. I will remember to be carefull next time I have a problem weather or not it will hurt anyones feelings before I post it. No, I take that back! It's not your bow! If anyone should be upset about the situation it should be me, and I did'nt feel like I was bashing at all.


----------



## ngurb

*limbs*

yes the bowtech dealers have to send back broken limbs as soon as the new ones are on. as i have said here before we sold ...a ton of bowtech last year and i saw 7 broken limbs. in saying that 3 were pressed and worked on by the customer, 2 were ebay bows, and 2 were black knight 80# and sampson 100#. the issue isn't having a broken limb, every company out there has broken limbs. it the fact that the guys at bowtech will do everything in their power to get your bow fixed and back in your hands. 
<--<<NGURB
i'll shoot bowtech til' i die, not because they are the best bow on the market, because they have the best service and warrenty in the market.


----------



## bigrackHack

indy242003 said:


> I had a legitimate problem that I shared and I get heckled to death. No, I don't have pictures. I didn't think far enough ahead to grab a camera just because I was having my draw length changed. I don't find the Tech sexy at all. Yes, the limb is busted as I descibed and yes, there was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs sitting on the bench. I regret even posting this issue at all. There are about 4 other people on this thread that have had busted limbs, but somehow I guess they too are all liars and glory hounds. I will remember to be carefull next time I have a problem weather or not it will hurt anyones feelings before I post it. No, I take that back! It's not your bow! If anyone should be upset about the situation it should be me, and I did'nt feel like I was bashing at all.


I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. There are some people that would fight the hounds of hell over something as stupid as brand loyalty. Stuff breaks. Sometimes dangerously. I, for one, appreciate you and others that report problems. That's what this site is for. "Archers helping archers". Thanks, KH


----------



## mdewitt71

Kilnbux said:


> I have shot 2 Bowtechs and guess what? Not shooting them right now. They are at Bowtech HeadQuarters gettig checked out and hopefully upgraded to different bows. Black Knight =3 sets of limbs went to crap on me; Allegiance =1 set.
> 
> I love all the uneducated brand claimers that state " I will only shoot Brand X"
> 
> Why limit yourself to one manufacturer? I will always have an open mind and will continue to shoot bowtech if the replacement they send me is up to par.
> 
> Don't jump on a guy for telling the truth on a thread because guess what ........ ONE OF THESE DAYS THAT GUY WILL BE YOU.
> 
> Hey mdewitt71 heres is your picture buddy.


Yep thats a busted limb!!!!!!!!!
So get it fixed...........
I was not jumping on a guy (too many people have thin skin now days) but rather telling him how many others have claimed thier bowtech limbs have busted just to post it. 
Its already been established that there are bashers out there that post just to bash.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

*Just an FYI...*

In limb problems such as the one posted in the picture above, since it's on the edge of the limb and it appears to have a straight edge on it, this is most generally caused by the limb being hit on something like a tree step, tree stand, etc.

kilnbux,

I'm not saying that's what happened in your case, I'm saying that's generally the case with this type of failure and our Warranty/Repair Techs will be able to determine what caused it when they get the limb/bow back.



BTW, I had the exact same thing happen to a Hoyt Enticer years ago. I hit the edge of my limb on my tree stand bow holder when I was raising my bow up and it broke the edge of the limb. Within the next few times I drew the bow back it looked like the one above.


----------



## Shooters Edge

*yes. of course!*



Doc said:


> If you are a BT dealer, then please answer my above posted question. Do dealers have to ship back the "busted" limbs in order to get new ones to replace them?


Yes, we are Bowtech dealers. And if you do not send back your limbs you pay "alot" for them. If you know a dealer who is not paying for limbs, I am sure those of us who are and John Strasheim & Ron Brown [Owners] would love to hear about that.

Instead of guys giving up the shops phone number,etc. Because we can't really expect that. Give me the serial number of the bow. I'll take care of the rest. I don't suspect we'll be getting a bunch of serial numbers.

Hey, here is a great new idea for Archery Talk. If you are going to slander any bow company on AT, you must always provide the bows serial number. Only sounds fair to let all the companies respond to each situation with the facts.


----------



## figtide

Man you guys are scaring me... I just received my 06 Constitution after waiting a month. Don't even won't to think about breaking limbs. Love the new bow though, definitely the smoothest I've ever shot and it's extremely forgiving.


----------



## fatboy111

This is going to be good...can't wait...here we go again....lol.


----------



## indy242003

Shooters Edge said:


> Yes, we are Bowtech dealers. And if you do not send back your limbs you pay "alot" for them. If you know a dealer who is not paying for limbs, I am sure those of us who are and John Strasheim & Ron Brown [Owners] would love to hear about that.
> 
> Instead of guys giving up the shops phone number,etc. Because we can't really expect that. Give me the serial number of the bow. I'll take care of the rest. I don't suspect we'll be getting a bunch of serial numbers.
> 
> Hey, here is a great new idea for Archery Talk. If you are going to slander any bow company on AT, you must always provide the bows serial number. Only sounds fair to let all the companies respond to each situation with the facts.


For the love of Pete!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not slandering any bow company. I had a problem and I shared. Check your PM's then you can come back and tell everyone that "You know he really does have a bow there with a busted limb". I would be greatfull for that.


----------



## kyjerry

I am a first time bowtech owner. I had the same problem with my 04 mighty mite.the bottom limb cracked right down the center. I contacted my dealer, they said the only problems they saw were with the 80lb limbs. Not satisfied I emailed bowtech ,I was told that basically that all limb problems were due to operator error due to lack of better words.Still not satisfied I called bowtech and had a rational discussion with warranty dept. at that point he did tell me that they were having trouble with a certain style of limb pivots. I was told once this was addressed my problem is solved. The bow is fixed , I've been shooting ,,Time will tell. one other thing all you bow owners inspect your bow thoroughly and frequently b/c I have no idea how long my limb was cracked. It never made the first odd noise,, nor did it affect performance


----------



## [email protected]

Hey BOWTECH SHOOTER, I just hate seeing a guy get clobbered for posting something. Thats why I had to post something; that guy was once me. Hope Bowtech upgrades my Black Knight for me...... Fingers crossed....
take it easy


----------



## [email protected]

Bowtechs are guarateed for life. If the limbs fail, talk to your Bowtech rep, he'll give you a # and you send them in. They should replace the limbs free of charge. If the problem keeps occuring, they will want the whole bow shipped to them so they can check all specs to decide if it is a defective riser, drill holes, etc.....

Really and truthfully, Bowtech has been great to deal with. I just wish that they would laminate the limbs with something...... I think that would do it. How about a strip of aluminum?


----------



## bowtechnut2004

i had an 05 Allegiance and my top limb cracked on the inside dead center of the limb and I killed four deer with it that way. It didnt lose any weight and it didnt change the way it shot. I got the limbs replaced and never had any more problems and now a friend of mine has it and he hasnt had any more problems. I now have two 06 BowTechs a Allegiance and a Tribute.


----------



## ELKhuntR

bigrackHack said:


> Sorry, but your post count is too low to bash Bowtech at this time.





posts like this shouldn't even be here. If you don't have tuning to talk about then go check out a different thread. REally, you're not needed. People actual learn a lot here. 

back to the question. for one, I'd take a good look at the stack of limbs. I'm sure you'll find that they're not all bowtech limbs. Secondly, it happens, to all bows whether you like it or not. Good bow presses definitely are mandatory and if you don't know how to use a press properly or if you aren't familiar with making the adjustments to bolts needed, including reading and having the bow's owners manual, then take it to a good pro shop. Today's parallel limbed bows just don't compress well in some of the older bow presses. Bow presses recently have been constructed to meet the demand of the parallel limb surge, so make sure your PRO SHOP guy has one of these presses.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Kilnbux said:


> Hey BOWTECH SHOOTER, I just hate seeing a guy get clobbered for posting something. Thats why I had to post something; that guy was once me. Hope Bowtech upgrades my Black Knight for me...... Fingers crossed....
> take it easy


I agree Corey, that's why I politely PM'd Jim (indy242003) last night and got the information I was asking for.


----------



## bigrackHack

ELKhuntR said:


> posts like this shouldn't even be here. If you don't have tuning to talk about then go check out a different thread. REally, you're not needed. People actual learn a lot here.
> 
> back to the question. for one, I'd take a good look at the stack of limbs. I'm sure you'll find that they're not all bowtech limbs. Secondly, it happens, to all bows whether you like it or not. Good bow presses definitely are mandatory and if you don't know how to use a press properly or if you aren't familiar with making the adjustments to bolts needed, including reading and having the bow's owners manual, then take it to a good pro shop. Today's parallel limbed bows just don't compress well in some of the older bow presses. Bow presses recently have been constructed to meet the demand of the parallel limb surge, so make sure your PRO SHOP guy has one of these presses.



See............my post was a little something I like to call a "joke". Every time I see a thread from someone with a limb problem, some guy with over 1000 posts comes on and says "why are all the problems always from someone with a low post count". Or, "you need to fill out your profile before anyone takes you seriously".

I don't believe that the number of times you've posted on AT carries any weight as to the value of your opinion. I'm sorry you didn't get the joke. Maybe when you have a higher post count, you'll get it. :laugh: J/K. Here........:beer:


----------



## ELKhuntR

Alright, I was just getting fired up a bit. I'll forgive you this time.

And My posts are chosen wisely. I've been on the site checking out posts and threads for two years.


----------



## BowtechAndy

We sell a ton of bowtechs and never had a limb problem. We also use the sure loc press.


----------



## Ottoslanding

:help: 


How does the sure loc press compare to this press?


http://www.mccormicarchery.com/page/page/2758128.htm


:fencing: 



Can this press be used correctly on a parallel limb bow?


:noidea: 


Otto


:aero: 







lxshooter said:


> We sell a ton of bowtechs and never had a limb problem. We also use the sure loc press.


----------



## Zulu

Been beating on my Allegiance almost daily for almost 7 mos. with no issues. Ready to purchase a '06 soon. Every bow manufacturer experiences limb problems at times for various reasons, the key is to buy a bow you like where the manufacturer will stand behind their product.


----------



## Grampy™

Doc said:


> If you are a BT dealer, then please answer my above posted question. Do dealers have to ship back the "busted" limbs in order to get new ones to replace them?


I honestly can't say for Bowtech.... PSE does NOT make us send back limbs. Bear/Jennings does not make us send back limbs..... Hoyt and Mathews does.
It isn't unheard of for a company to not require old limbs sent back.

I've been around a fairly long time and all I can say is ..... Every company at one time or another has had limb problems..... What is more important to me is, how does the company respond to limb problems? With help? Or with accusations?


----------



## DoeSlayer75

*Ooops sorry about yuor bad luck*

I work in a shop and we actually have a press for parallel limb bows. Havent broken one yet. Figured I would get my two cents in. Dont hate the player hate the game.:beer: Last time an Illusion was dry fired we had to send the limbs in. Bowtech asks for limbs to be sent back for inspection.


----------



## diamondhunter

i have a diamond triumph that is made by bowtech and i just found outtoday that one of my limbs is cracked ..... i started hearing a click at full draw and took it to the shop to see what that was .... it was a limb crack.... i have only had that bow for about 4 weeks ... still a great bow ... i will still shoot the bow ... things like that just happen .... the shop owner found the crack before he put it in the press


----------



## THEMan1976

*The mob is here*

Hey Indy... I know how you feel. I am a loyal bowtech shooter for one reason, I love the way they shoot and draw. I guess thats 2 reasons. But anyway, I have recently found out you can't ask any bowtech questions here without having to weed through 50 other sore remarks to find your answer. As far as the limbs go... I had a Browning that the limb de-laminated on, and guess what. They replaced it. Thats what bow companies do, please the customer. DUHHH! They can't make any money selling junk, it just doesn't happen. They have been in business a long time. They make customers happy when we have issues. Bowtech will stand behind their product just as you or I would if we built it. You can see from here that* reputations and egos *are *abound* in the archery world. No one wants a bad rep. 
Now with that said. I have another question. Who makes the limbs? Does bowtech make their own, or are they farmed out to someone who could make other brands as well? Didn't know and just curious. Now bash me 5 times and answer once. Thanks


----------



## pahuntnut

BlackKnight81 said:


> That should say it all. I shoot the BlackKnight Dually. I am shooting righ tnow with a small crack in the limb. It runs about 4 inches along the limb. It is just the very top layer, I have been shooting it that way for 6 months! My shooting hasen't suffered and I haven't noticed any drops in my scores. No one old enough to die has been hurt by some shrappnel from a blown up limb as of yet and I shoot any where between 150 to 450 arrows everyday. I just wanted to say that and say I will always shoot BowTech. Other than that, how about those Yankees? Any one catch the under water basket weaving wrold championships on the boob tube?:wink:


Well then since no one has died yet, by all means shoot away big fella


----------



## BlackKnight81

LMAO pahuntnut, I also like your quote, I wish that where ture.


Hey THEMan, if you go back to look at your last post about BowTech I was on of the guys defending you. I also defended Indy. I think if you have question about a problem you are having with a bow then by all means post it. If all people can do is whine and moan at you for having a problem and trying to get help for it then screw them.

Also I would like to appoligize to *kilnbux*. I was worng to jump down your throat. I hadn't had chew in while and well you know. Hey let me know how the Tribute shoots.


----------



## Cheeseburger

Not a Bowtech dealer but at our shop we have a good reputation with the manufacturers and they will send us a replacement upon request and we can send them the damaged ones at our leisure as long as it is done in a timely manner. We have had times when a company knew there was a design problem and they would just tell us to trash the bad limbs and they would send the updated versions.


----------



## BradleyP

How does a press break these bows? Does it flex the limb too much? 

BTW I bet people wouldnt be giving you so much ***** if you took a picture of your bow and the "pile of limbs" laying in the shop... just a thought! Now get your camera.


----------



## deerhuntalotdee

*oh boy*

i hope the next person who really has a limb problem,will leave out the bows name and just let people know it does happen. so poeple will check the bows more often. it would get real costly to keep replacing bow limbs if there was a real bad problem with broke are cracked limbs. there is a difference between brokin and cracked limbs also and what causes them to get that way. if you have a limb problem get it fixed and start shootin. if it bothers you get a different bow then.


----------



## Washi

kyjerry said:


> I am a first time bowtech owner. I had the same problem with my 04 mighty mite.the bottom limb cracked right down the center. I contacted my dealer, they said the only problems they saw were with the 80lb limbs. Not satisfied I emailed bowtech ,I was told that basically that all limb problems were due to operator error due to lack of better words.Still not satisfied I called bowtech and had a rational discussion with warranty dept. at that point he did tell me that they were having trouble with a certain style of limb pivots. I was told once this was addressed my problem is solved. The bow is fixed , I've been shooting ,,Time will tell. one other thing all you bow owners inspect your bow thoroughly and frequently b/c I have no idea how long my limb was cracked. It never made the first odd noise,, nor did it affect performance


My 04 Mighty Might VFT (70lbs) cracked the top limb right down the middle. Got new limbs, shot it for a while, sold to my soon to be brother-in-law. He has shot it a bunch and so far so good.


----------



## THEMan1976

Thanks blacknight! By the way, does bowtech make these limbs? I really don't know. I figure like any other company, they may farm some work out. Just curious.


----------



## BlackKnight81

No they don't make their own limbs. There limbs are actually mad right here in my home town by Gordon's Composites.


----------



## doogy_7

indy242003 said:


> I have a 2005 Old Glory that I took to the shop to have the cams changed on to increase the draw length. The tech tells me "Dude, you gotta see this". I look and  OMG. The limb was split long ways through the axle hole. The cam was about to come out and be introduced to the side of my head! I asked,"Have you had much trouble with Bowtech limbs?". He says to me "Have a look for your self". There was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that looked like kindling for firewood. What the heck is going on here? I've shot Bowtechs for the last 4 years and I'm losing faith, very quickly!


*Im calling bull.................no proshop would keep a box of limbs when they have to send them back to BowTech to get replacements. Otherwise they would be buying new limbs all the time. Yeah right, the shop will spend the money instead of just sending them back.................haha good 1*


----------



## hossman

Yes, you have to send your limbs back to bowtech with an R.A number.


----------



## scubasimmons

I'm relatively new to Bowtech ('06 Tomkat) but I didn't think you had to press the bow to put in a new draw length module? Maybe I'm way off , could someone please inform this Bowtech newb?

Thanks,
Steve

Bowtech Tomkat
Speed Mods
65#, 28"Draw
Whisker Biscuit
Cobra Release


----------



## mountaingoat

Dude I work at a sportsmans wearhouse we have yet to see a busted limb from bowtech. Are you sure this guy really knows what he is doing?


----------



## mountaingoat

scuba you dont need a press for that.


----------



## bigbuck280

indy242003 said:


> I have a 2005 Old Glory that I took to the shop to have the cams changed on to increase the draw length. The tech tells me "Dude, you gotta see this". I look and  OMG. The limb was split long ways through the axle hole. The cam was about to come out and be introduced to the side of my head! I asked,"Have you had much trouble with Bowtech limbs?". He says to me "Have a look for your self". There was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that looked like kindling for firewood. What the heck is going on here? I've shot Bowtechs for the last 4 years and I'm losing faith, very quickly!


GOTTA KNOW WHAT PRESS DID THIS JERK USE ??? IM ARCHERY TECHNICAN, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH BOWTECH BOWS.


----------



## bigbuck280

mountaingoat said:


> Dude I work at a sportsmans wearhouse we have yet to see a busted limb from bowtech. Are you sure this guy really knows what he is doing?



I SECOND YOU, IM WORKING FOR SPORTSMAN'S WAREHOUSE AS ARCHERY TECHNICAN. DAVID


----------



## bigbuck280

scubasimmons said:


> I'm relatively new to Bowtech ('06 Tomkat) but I didn't think you had to press the bow to put in a new draw length module? Maybe I'm way off , could someone please inform this Bowtech newb?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve
> 
> Bowtech Tomkat
> Speed Mods
> 65#, 28"Draw
> Whisker Biscuit
> Cobra Release


HI STEVE, YOU DONT NEED A BOW PRESS TO CHANGE THE MODULES, ONLY NEED PRESS IF YOU NEED TO REPLACE STRING, CABLES, CAMS. ALSO IF YOU USE DROP AWAY REST WITH STRING ATTACHED TO CABLE OR PEEPHOLE, YOU WILL NEED THE PRESS. DAVID


----------



## VinnieC

I just bought a Max-4 Allegiance. I had around 100 shots thru it and now have a cracked limb. I will give bowtech a second chance, however my last six bows were Mathews......not one single problem?


----------



## Nocalhonker

Simply amazing!!! There are so many possiblities who knows. But I do know that I would rather give him the benifit of doubt then call a man I don't know a liar!!! Nocalhonker


----------



## J.D.Burke

This may be slightly off topic but I'm going to ask anyway..... I've been working on my bows for several years and have "bellied up to the bar" and purchased a new Hoyt. Does Bowtech, Hoyt or any other manufacturer recommend a specific press for their bows? 

John


----------



## Fozzy

I have owned 5 Bowtechs wihout any problems but last year I went through 4 sets of limbs on my 05 Constitution. I have faith in the product but to believe there isnt a problem with the limbs on some of there bows would be putting my head in the sand.


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr

I probably don't have a high enough post count to post this, but I am going to do it anyway. 

This is getting absolutely sickening. The next thing the BowTech defenders will want is to have your post notarized by a notary public before you post it.

If I ever have a broken limb, I will post it; and all the BowTech defenders can go straight to hell!!!


----------



## nub.

*BlackKnight81*



> . I am shooting right now with a small crack in the limb. It runs about 4 inches along the limb. It is just the very top layer, I have been shooting it that way for 6 months!





> I say I will only shoot BowTech because I am educated.


I find it very hard to take anything you say seriously. Please keep a camera handy for when that limb or cam smacks your face. We will want to see pics.


----------



## cdavis

nub. said:


> I find it very hard to take anything you say seriously. Please keep a camera handy for when that limb or cam smacks your face. We will want to see pics.


now that's funny:wink:


----------



## deer-killer-05

i think all the bashers out there need to just quit bull****ting ive had bowtechs and shot them and abused them when ive made bad shots i have yet to have the first problemout of any of them maybe if they auctually shot a bowtech they would see what they are missing


----------



## Diablo1

How on earth does a bow press crack limbs where the axle passes through them?!!!!!!!!!? I'd just like an explanation for this statement......


----------



## DDaily

Other than a dry fire the shop I shoot for has never had a busted limb on a Bowtech and has sold many in 2 yrs.. I do not shoot one and personally do not like them. There just not for me. But this is getting old from both side.I would not have the guts to ask the owner if I could take a picture because some guys on a web site do not believe me. And chances are the shop owner is not going to let him. I think the bow manufacture or rep. are the ones that need to decide if the shop is capable of working on there bows. If he turns in enough limbs the Rep. should be paying him a visit I would think.


----------



## agg5910

*Limbs*

I currently own a 2005 Bowtech Allegience. I bought the bow at the end of last year, put a few hundred shots through it, and killed one deer. After returning from a trip to Ohio, I got the bow out to shoot it and heard a small "crack" on draw back. The top limb cracked exactly like killnbux picture. I am not slamming bowtech, I love my allegience. It actually gave me a reason to ship it to Cracker's and have the limbs replaced and bow Crackerized. 

I do not believe I did anything to cause this. I shoot an arrow that is way over IBO. I have a 30" draw, 70 lb limbs, and my arrow weighs around 460 grains. 

My bow has only been pressed with my bowmaster and at the shop in one of those "sureloc express" (i think thats the name) presses. 

I have absolutely no intentions on getting rid of my bowtech, but in my opinion, they do have some limb issues that need to be corrected. I'm not sure if it's the limb material or the energy created by these bows. 

Hopefully, I will not have any problems in the future.


----------



## PatriotDually

indy242003 said:


> I have a 2005 Old Glory that I took to the shop to have the cams changed on to increase the draw length. The tech tells me "Dude, you gotta see this". I look and  OMG. The limb was split long ways through the axle hole. The cam was about to come out and be introduced to the side of my head! I asked,"Have you had much trouble with Bowtech limbs?". He says to me "Have a look for your self". There was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that looked like kindling for firewood. What the heck is going on here? I've shot Bowtechs for the last 4 years and I'm losing faith, very quickly!


This is the exact same post from a few months ago... I specifically remember this line "I asked,"Have you had much trouble with Bowtech limbs?". He says to me "Have a look for your self". There was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that looked like kindling for firewood." Am i the only one that remembers this post?


----------



## Big Country

PatriotDually said:


> This is the exact same post from a few months ago... I specifically remember this line "I asked,"Have you had much trouble with Bowtech limbs?". He says to me "Have a look for your self". There was a whole pile of Bowtech limbs that looked like kindling for firewood." Am i the only one that remembers this post?



No, you are not the only one that remembers it. You just failed to realize that this IS the same thread you refer to....somebody brought it back to life is all. 

BTW, it was not from a few monthes ago, it was started on March 7, 2006.:wink:


----------



## straitshot

Big Country said:


> No, you are not the only one that remembers it. You just failed to realize that this IS the same thread you refer to....somebody brought it back to life is all.
> 
> BTW, it was not from a few monthes ago, it was started on March 7, 2006.:wink:


thats funny


----------



## buck2800

*bowtech bows, limbs or any other bow limbs*

i have been shooting the vft extreme for 5 years now. two string changes. if you read your book they call for bowtech strings, not zerba or any other strings, im not saying that there is not better strings out there but if there not custom fit they come in standard sizes that does not always meet the bow manufactures' string lengths. the bow shops often have to twist the strings to get the lengths, thats puts an unbalance in the limbs. the bowtech bows are lifetime warranty READ THE BOOK ON THE MAINTENANCE!!, next shoot the proper arrow weight for your bow!! everyone is into speed!! too light of an arrow simulates a dry fire which is extremely hard on limbs!! then be careful about nicking the edges of your limbs, most are composite material and will splinter. i find it hard to believe that any shop has a pile of bowtech limbs laying on the floor lol, or that a family or friend that left the company made the Q C department go to pot. Q C is quality control lol buck2800


----------



## Medichunter

I work for Bow Shop in the North Texas area. To be honest I love Bowtechs and just purchased an 06 Constitution from someone off this website. I have no problems with any bow manufacturer, but I like Bowtechs. I have never seen any Bowtech brought back for limb issues or any issues for that matter. I have seen however Several other " Top Shelf " brand companies come back to the shop with limb issues. On one occasion the same bow was dry fired with limbs replaced, then the replacement limbs detonated and replaced. Now that bow shoots perfect. Guess what it wasn't a bowtech, in fact it was a Mathews. I thought Bowtech maunufactures everything in house. At my shop the bowsmith will not let anyone but himself press a bow, unless he is standing there with you and teaching you how to do things. This whole freakin out about one companies limbs is rediculous. Bows are like cars, sometimes ya get a good one and sometimes ya get a crappy one.


----------



## buck2800

*bowtech limbs*

i agree 100% medichunter, thanks


----------



## btchamp

Gotta weigh in. I've owned 5 Bowtechs. '03 Tomkat 70 lb, '03 Extreme VFT 70 lb, '03 Pro 40 Freedom Spot Bow 60 lb, '06 Allegiance 70 lb and '06 Tribute 70 lb.

The Tomkat and Extreme VFT have literally had the camo shot off of them. The Extreme has been restrung twice, started life as a 60 lb and got upgraded to 70 lb, made a trip t Africa, spent hours in my trunk in the heat and never failed. My son now shoots it and loves it.

My Allegiance was a tremendous bow. However, between 500-1000 arrows (all 443 grain GT 7595 w/125 gr. heads) it would notoriously crack the lower limb. The dealer uses Sureloc X-Press. He changed the first failed set, drew it one time and the lower limb cracked again. BT sent a third set, which I shot for another couple of months and it cracked again with the Technician shooting on the line next to me. The Allegiance was always treated like a piece of china, never exposed to any temperature extremes, underweight arrows, dryfire or or anything else.

Bowtech took the bow back in exchange for an '06 Tribute. It, like my good old Extreme VFT has been indestructible and also made an Africa trip. As of this moment, the limbs are being swapped for 80 lb and being restrung to get ready to head to Africa and hopefully drop a Cape Buffalo with an 805 grain arrow.

Great products, but my Allegiance had serious issues.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Doc Holliday

Anybody notice the date?  



> Bowtech took the bow back in exchange for an '06 Tribute. It, like my good old Extreme VFT has been indestructible and also made an Africa trip. As of this moment, the limbs are being swapped for 80 lb and being restrung to get ready to head to Africa and hopefully drop a Cape Buffalo with an 805 grain arrow.
> 
> Great products, but my Allegiance had serious issues.


Glad they took care of you. 

Now about that 80# bow and 800 grain arrows.  

What kind of ke are you looking to get?


----------



## hylander

deer-killer-05 said:


> i think all the bashers out there need to just quit bull****ting ive had bowtechs and shot them and abused them when ive made bad shots i have yet to have the first problemout of any of them maybe if they auctually shot a bowtech they would see what they are missing



Thats funny; I haven't seen one person here Bash Bowtech,
but have seen every Bowtech owner jump in front of the Bull to defend it.
A guy post his bow had a problem and he gets called a liar and a basher.
Not once did he bash Bowtech and reports Bowtech is takin care it.
You guys that shoot Bowtech must have seriously thin skin.
I shoot a Mathews and they get bashed regularly by 
Bowtech Loyalist, I really couldn't care less.
I have never Bashed a bow manufacture, I think Bowtechs are fine, they shoot great, I just prefer Mathews.


----------



## Kendallcougar3

We are all archers, and some wanna be archers, here on this site. I believe talkin' crap about another mans bow is almost as bad as, callin' his ol' lady a *****. To each his own. We choose our equipment, for many different reasons. Shoot 'em and enjoy 'em, is what I say. My only regret is that I don't have enough money to buy one of each.
Take care all


----------



## buck2800

hylander said:


> Thats funny; I haven't seen one person here Bash Bowtech,
> but have seen every Bowtech owner jump in front of the Bull to defend it.
> A guy post his bow had a problem and he gets called a liar and a basher.
> Not once did he bash Bowtech and reports Bowtech is takin care it.
> You guys that shoot Bowtech must have seriously thin skin.
> I shoot a Mathews and they get bashed regularly by
> Bowtech Loyalist, I really couldn't care less.
> I have never Bashed a bow manufacture, I think Bowtechs are fine, they shoot great, I just prefer Mathews.


never seen any one called a LIAR about what they think about bowtech, if they like them or not!! your not a basher, go through the pages, lair not there lol


----------



## Doc Holliday

> I believe talkin' crap about another mans bow is almost as bad as, callin' his ol' lady a *****.


You CAN'T be serious.


----------



## jlgrubb

I work as an archery tech, and know that you can save your limbs and whatever else you need to send back for a little while, and ship them all together to save on shipping.


----------



## buck2800

*all the bashing*

all this bashing about a brand of bow that someone shoots is like fishing, a jerk on one end waiting for a jerk on the other end!! lol, may all you shots fly true and hunts be safe!!


----------



## MN Doe Hunter

Doc said:


> My question is, doesn't the dealer have to send the broken limbs to BowTech to get the new ones? If they don't, one could order enough limbs for kindling I suppose. If they do, why does he have all those limbs piled up and not sent back?


I got a Tribute last April. First weekend I was shooting it the paint started peeling off the sticker, by the end of the afternoon most of the sticker on both ends were already gone. I called Bowtech about this. They apologized and had me work through the shop I bought the bow at. Within a week I had brand new limbs on the bow. The shop took the old limbs and sent them back to Bowtech, per warranty directions from Bowtech.


----------



## Blood trail

lunghit said:


> here we go again


----------



## lil-armond

Well I don't know what to say to all you nay sayers but I bought an '08 82nd Airborne a few months ago. With in the first two weeks I fractured the limbs. I brought it to the dealer who is a buddy and he replaced them the next day another friend of mine I shoot with brought his in for the same reason and we bought our bows the same day. We had our second set of limbs put on and within a couple weeks we both fractured our limbs again within a couple days of each other. At that point Bowtech requested that we send the complete bows in so we did and they gave us new bows on the spot. It was suggested we take the draw length down from 30" to 29.5" and it would help so I did so. Needless to say This past Sunday afternoon just after Robin Hooding my first ever arrow I drew back an pop a third set to bust. The fact of the matter is that they are having some problems with their limbs but they need to address the issue. I was told by them that they have a laminate backer on the bottom side of the limb but not the top side. I joined this forum because I was trying to find out if my buddy and I were the only one's having this problem as it was explained to us by the Bowtech rep. It is clear that we are not the only one's having this issue and it feels good to know. The customer service has been good no problems there but they do need to address this issue. Oh and by the way my limbs are splintering just like the one in the photo posted and I can assure you it has never been dropped, hit, or any thing of the sort it is treated like one of my kids.


----------



## Red127

lil-armond said:


> Well I don't know what to say to all you nay sayers but I bought an '08 82nd Airborne a few months ago. With in the first two weeks I fractured the limbs. I brought it to the dealer who is a buddy and he replaced them the next day another friend of mine I shoot with brought his in for the same reason and we bought our bows the same day. We had our second set of limbs put on and within a couple weeks we both fractured our limbs again within a couple days of each other. At that point Bowtech requested that we send the complete bows in so we did and they gave us new bows on the spot. It was suggested we take the draw length down from 30" to 29.5" and it would help so I did so. Needless to say This past Sunday afternoon just after Robin Hooding my first ever arrow I drew back an pop a third set to bust. The fact of the matter is that they are having some problems with their limbs but they need to address the issue. I was told by them that they have a laminate backer on the bottom side of the limb but not the top side. I joined this forum because I was trying to find out if my buddy and I were the only one's having this problem as it was explained to us by the Bowtech rep. It is clear that we are not the only one's having this issue and it feels good to know. The customer service has been good no problems there but they do need to address this issue. Oh and by the way my limbs are splintering just like the one in the photo posted and I can assure you it has never been dropped, hit, or any thing of the sort it is treated like one of my kids.



Thats really too bad man, but good thing that Bowtech is putting out the effort to fix things.
I have had my 82nd since right after last Christmas, have over 500 shots through it and absolutely no limb, serving, string or other issues with it. I have mine set to 64#, and birth certificate reads that it will go to 71#, so wonder if I am not experiencing any problems due to this?
This is my first and only bowtech and so far, very pleased.


----------



## jhart75609

I shouldn't get in this, but what the heck. I've been shooting compounds for just about thirty years. I've owned several different brands, no sense in naming names, but several. I think I have broken at least one limb on every single brand I have owned.

As a matter of fact I owned a certain brand (again there's no real reason to name names) that I broke several limbs. I don't shoot that brand now, not because of the problems, they just didn't have a bow I liked that well. I still love the brand, because they treated me very very well when I had trouble.

I shoot quite a bit. One of the posts the guy said he shoots 150 shots daily. I don't do that my arm couldn't take it, but I probably get 200 a week. With a bow shooting 70# shooting 6 grains per pound. (about) If you shoot enough I honestly believe sooner or later a limb will "let go". They have to wear out. I'm sure at some point my Connie will bust one, I hope it's not during season, but I am pretty sure Bowtech will take care of me when it happens.


----------



## ken Johnson

*I had a limb crack on my Mathews.*

Just wanted to get in one this free for all. I just got my first new bow in ten years and can not believe the improvements that have been made. 

They are all good bows. 

I have also seen some of the dumbest stuff done and said by people working in pro shops. One time a customer on the first shot of his new bow had the sure lock sight fall off. The tech hadden tighten the bolts. I was in shock when the $200.00 sight went bouncing across the floor.

Most limb are broken in presses by untrained personel. 

Most of the member on AT work on their own bows so I take their advice seriously. But I alway test it aginst what I know to be true. I thry to avoid someone slipping one past me.

Keep up the good work and peace be with you.


----------



## Doc

This thread is interesting. It was started over 2 years ago, but each year since its inception it gets dragged back to the top of the pile:noidea:
The original date of this thread is 2006...then it hid for a while and somebody ttt'ed it in 2007...now here we are in 2008 and it's back.

Shall we lock it or let it play?:noidea:


----------



## sneak1413

lil-armond said:


> Well I don't know what to say to all you nay sayers but I bought an '08 82nd Airborne a few months ago. With in the first two weeks I fractured the limbs. I brought it to the dealer who is a buddy and he replaced them the next day another friend of mine I shoot with brought his in for the same reason and we bought our bows the same day. We had our second set of limbs put on and within a couple weeks we both fractured our limbs again within a couple days of each other. At that point Bowtech requested that we send the complete bows in so we did and they gave us new bows on the spot. It was suggested we take the draw length down from 30" to 29.5" and it would help so I did so. Needless to say This past Sunday afternoon just after Robin Hooding my first ever arrow I drew back an pop a third set to bust. The fact of the matter is that they are having some problems with their limbs but they need to address the issue. I was told by them that they have a laminate backer on the bottom side of the limb but not the top side. I joined this forum because I was trying to find out if my buddy and I were the only one's having this problem as it was explained to us by the Bowtech rep. It is clear that we are not the only one's having this issue and it feels good to know. The customer service has been good no problems there but they do need to address this issue. Oh and by the way my limbs are splintering just like the one in the photo posted and I can assure you it has never been dropped, hit, or any thing of the sort it is treated like one of my kids.


May i ask what press is being used at your pro shop. Our local shop uses the xpress exclusively and they have not seen one 82nd or 101 that has been back with limb issues. most of the guys at the shop are shooting them. They have had one general break but other than that they have had no issues with bowtech this year.


----------



## JMaxH

The other day I shot a Bowtech General in a shop, along with several other very popular 2008 models. The bow felt amazing in my hands, and even more amazing after each shot. I asked the shop owner about Bowtech limb issues, and he said he noticed a trend in broken limbs at certain shops, and he believed it was the incorrect pressing of the bow that caused most of these breaks. He has a Sure Loc Xpress to do all the work on his Bowtechs, and said he hasn't had one problem. Even with that said, I'm nervous about all these limb stories - the General is the bow I want for this hunting season, but I don't need problems with one when the rut rolls around. My wife simply said, "Hey, that's what warranties are for!!"


----------



## lane preston

*limbs*

over time different bow companys had limb and or riser issues. i think the whats important is how they handle it and grow from it.


----------

